# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Самые глупые законы мира

## Akasey

*Самые глупые законы мира*

Все приведенные здесь законы — и смешные, и жестокие, и откровенно глупые продолжают действовать, и каждый из них может быть извлечен на свет. Есть и действительно глупые, свидетельствующие о тупости законодателя или населения, добившегося принятия этих законов. 

Автор: Дэвид Кромби (David Crombie), мировой судья судейской коллегии Салисбери в Уилтшире (Великобритания). 

Некоторые из этих законов смешны, поскольку с момента их принятия прошло много времени и жизнь стала совсем другой. Действительно, сейчас трудно представить себе мужа, который по закону должен идти или бежать с красным флагом перед автомобилем своей супруги, предупреждая всех об опасности, исходящей от женщины за рулем, или обязательное требование к отелю бесплатно накормить лошадь постояльца. 

Другие — совсем не смешны, а скорее даже ужасны своей жестокостью — чего стоит освященное законом право убивать врагов (валлийцев или шотландцев в доброй старой Англии или индейцев в США). Есть, конечно, и действительно глупые, свидетельствующие либо о тупости законодателя (или суда), либо о тупости населения, добившегося принятия таких законов. Представьте, например, закон, регламентирующий кваканье лягушек. 
Важно то, что все приведенные здесь законы — и смешные, и жестокие, и откровенно глупые продолжают действовать, и каждый из них, если есть в этом потребность, может быть извлечен на свет божий. 

Кроме того, некоторые из приведенных «глупых» законов неплохо было бы использовать в нашей практике — например, запреты мусорить на улицах под угрозой крупного штрафа или тюремного заключения превратили столицы Сингапура и Таиланда в одни из самых чистых городов мира, а запрет на приведение в действие ядерного взрывного устройства, принадлежащего частному лицу, под угрозой денежного штрафа доказывает свою действенность, поскольку таких фактов пока не отмечено. 

*Глупые законы стран Европы*

*Дания* 

Перед тем как заводить машину, водитель обязан проверить фары, тормоза, управление и звуковой сигнал. Кроме того, необходимо произвести внешний осмотр для того, чтобы убедиться, что под машиной не спрятались дети. 
Если при проезде автомобиля мимо конной повозки лошадь испугается, в соответствии с законом водитель должен съехать на обочину и остановиться. Если лошадь начнет сильно нервничать и ее придется успокаивать, по закону водитель должен накрыть машину чем-нибудь. 
Попытка побега из тюрьмы не считается преступлением, однако если беглеца поймают, ему придется досиживать в тюрьме свой срок. 
Нельзя заводить машину, если под ней кто-то есть. 
При движении фары автомобиля должны быть всегда включены, чтобы его можно было отличить от стоящих машин. 
При движении перед автомобилем должен идти человек, размахивающий флажком, чтобы предупредить конные повозки о приближении автомобиля. 

*Англия* 
Членам парламента запрещено входить в Палату общин в доспехах. 
Bce англичане, достигшие 14 лет, обязаны практиковаться в стрельбе из лука в течение 2 часов в неделю под руководством местного священника. 
Мужчине разрешается мочиться в общественном месте, если это происходит у заднего колеса его автомобиля и при этом его правая рука находится на автомобиле. 

Законы городов Англии
*Честер* 
Разрешается стрелять в валлийцев из лука в пределах городских стен после полуночи. 

*Херфорд* 
Разрешается стрелять в валлийцев из лука на территории, принадлежащей собору, по воскресеньям в течение дня. 

*Лондон* 
Лондонские наемные кареты (такси) в соответствие с законом должны возить тюк сена или мешок овса. 

*Йорк* 
При встрече с шотландцем в любой день недели, кроме воскресенья, разрешается застрелить его из лука 
Если шотландец пукнет в воскресенье, разрешается застрелить его из лука 

*Франция* 
Запрещается сажать или парковать летающие тарелки в виноградниках на всей территории Франции. 
Для владельцев свиней противозаконным является называть поросенка «Наполеон». 

*Китай* 
Спасать тонущего человека противозаконно, поскольку это является вмешательством в его судьбу. 
Для того чтобы студенту позволили посещать колледж, он должен быть умным. 

*Индия* 
Противозаконным является оставлять более 5 крысиных шерстинок или кусочков помета на килограмм риса, пшеницы, кукурузы или крупы. 

*Израиль* 

Законы городов израиля
*Арад* 
Правонарушением считается владение передвижной кастрационной лечебницей, поскольку это относится к розничной торговле. 

*Кирият-Моцкин* 
По выходным запрещено включать яркий свет и громко разговаривать.

*Южная Корея* 
Офицеры дорожной полиции обязаны сообщать обо всех взятках, которые они получили от водителей. 

*Таиланд* 
Вам придется заплатить штраф, сумма которого составляет 600 долларов США, если вас задержат за то, что вы выбросили жевательную резинку на тротуар. Если у вас не окажется денег для того, чтобы заплатить штраф, вас могут посадить в тюрьму. 
Наступать на любые монеты и банкноты национальной валюты является правонарушением. 

*Канада* 
Каждая пятая песня, звучащая на канадском радио, должна быть в исполнении гражданина Канады, поэтому песни Селин Дион и Брайана Адамса можно очень часто услышать в эфире. 

Платить за вещь, которая стоит 50 центов, используя только монеты достоинством по пенни (1 цент), противозаконно. 
Запрещается запускать ракеты в район, не предназначенный для этого. Нарушитель данного закона может быть подвергнут штрафу в размере 75 долларов США.

----------


## Akasey

Законы провинций Канады
*Альберта* 
Фирмы в соответствии с законом обязаны иметь перила для того, чтобы привязывать лошадей. 
После освобождения из тюрьмы согласно законодательству бывшему арестанту обязаны предоставить заряженный пистолет и лошадь для того, чтобы он смог уехать из города. 

*Квебек* 

Все вывески должны быть написаны по-французски. Если владелец фирмы хочет поместить вывеску на английском языке, то буквы английской надписи должны быть по размеру в два раза меньше букв французской надписи. Законов, регламентирующих использование надписей на других языках, не существует. 

Вне помещений все надписи должны быть сделаны только на французском языке. 

Законы городов Канады
*Калгари* 
Противозаконно зажигать фейерверки и играть в снежки без разрешения со стороны городского совета. 

*Эдмонтон* 
Все велосипедисты, прежде чем сделать поворот, обязаны указать на это рукой. При этом они постоянно должны держать обе руки на руле. 

*Биконсфилд* 
Правонарушением считается использование более двух цветов при покраске дома. 

*Глупые законы Америки* 

Законы городов
*Бельведер*Согласно указу городского совета «собаки не должны находиться в общественных местах без хозяина на поводке». 

*Блит* 
В соответствии с распоряжением городских властей человек должен являться владельцем как минимум двух коров прежде, чем ему будет позволено носить ботинки ковбоя. 

*Чико* 
Взрыв ядерного устройства в пределах города может повлечь за собой штраф в размере 500 долларов. 

*Глендейл* 
Демонстрировать фильмы ужасов разрешается только в понедельник, вторник и среду. 

*Голливуд* 
В соответствии с законом гнать по Голливудскому бульвару более 200 овец одновременно запрещается. 

*Лос-Анжелес* 
Запрещается одновременно купать двоих детей в одной ванне. 
Не разрешается плакать при даче свидетельских показаний в суде. 
Запрещается лизать жаб. Жабы выделяют вещество, которое некоторые лижут для того, чтобы добиться эффекта наркотического воздействия. 

США. Законы штатов
КоннектикутПолиция не имеет права останавливать вас за езду на велосипеде со скоростью свыше 65 миль в час. 
Маринованный огурец должен быть упругим, чтобы быть признанным таковым официально. 

*Делавэр*Противозаконно пытаться заложить в ломбард собственный протез. 

*Индиана*Вскрывать консервные банки при помощи огнестрельного оружия противозаконно. 
Все знают, что число Пи равно 3,1415, но в Индиане значение числа Пи составляет 4. 
Гражданам запрещается посещать театр или кино, а также ездить в трамвае в течение 4 часов после того, как они ели чеснок. 

*Айова* 
В соответствии с законом поцелуй может длиться не более 5 минут. 
Однорукие пианисты по закону обязаны играть бесплатно. 

*Мэн* 
Домовладельцы могут быть оштрафованы в случае, если они не снимут рождественские украшения до 14 января. 

*Массачусетс* 
Люди, присутствующие на поминках, имеют право съесть не более трех сэндвичей. 
Храп является нарушением закона, за исключением случаев, когда все окна в спальне закрыты и заперты надлежащим образом. 

*Миссури* 
Любой город может ввести налог на содержание оркестра, если в этом оркестре мэр играет на малой флейте и каждый музыкант умеет есть горох при помощи ножа. 

*Нью-Джерси* 
«Неодобрительно смотреть» на офицера полиции считается противозаконным. 
Задерживать голубя, возвращающегося домой, или мешать его полету противозаконно. 

*Оклахома* 
В Оклахоме противозаконным считается откусывать от чужого гамбургера. 
Люди, которые корчат рожи собакам, могут быть подвергнуты штрафу или тюремному заключению. 
Собаки должны иметь разрешение, подписанное мэром, для того, чтобы собираться в группы по три или более особей в пределах частной собственности. 

*Пенсильвания* 
Специальный указ о чистоте запрещает домохозяйкам прятать грязь и пыль под ковер в своем доме. 
Нарушением закона является проживание более 16 женщин в одном доме одновременно, поскольку это предполагает существование борделя. Тем не менее до 120 мужчин могут проживать вместе, и это не считается противозаконным. 
Автомобили, которые едут по дорогам штата ночью, каждую милю должны выстреливать ракету в воздух и ждать 10 минут, чтобы дорога расчистилась. 
Если водитель видит стадо лошадей, он обязан съехать на обочину дороги и накрыть машину одеялом или чехлом, которые были специально раскрашены для того, чтобы замаскировать автомобиль. 
В случае если лошадь отказывается проходить мимо автомобиля на дороге, владелец автомобиля обязан разобрать его и спрятать части в кустах. 

*Теннесси* 
Женщинам запрещается водить машину, за исключением случаев, когда перед автомобилем идет или бежит мужчина, размахивающий красным флажком, чтобы предупредить пешеходов и других водителей об опасности. 

*Техас* 
Противозаконно доить чужую корову или писать на ней краской. 
Энциклопедия «Британика» запрещена, поскольку она содержит рецепт для приготовления пива в домашних условиях. 

*Вашингтон* 
Закон, призванный сократить число преступлений, гласит: «Любой водитель, имеющий преступные намерения, обязан при въезде в город остановиться и по телефону сообщить о них начальнику полиции». 
Противозаконно наносить на флаг США узор в горошек. 
Противозаконно делать вид, что твои родители богаты. 

Законы городов
*Уотербери (Коннектикут)*
Косметологам запрещается бормотать, напевать и насвистывать при работе с клиентом. 

*Стерлинг (Колорадо)* 
Котам разрешается свободно бегать только в том случае, если у них есть задние габаритные огни. 

*Льюис (Делавэр)* 
Вступление в брак на спор является законным основанием для расторжения подобного брака. 

*Чикаго (Иллинойс)* 
Животных также могут посадить в тюрьму. Обезьяна провела в тюрьме пять дней за кражу из магазина. 

*Джольет (Иллинойс)* 
Женщину могут арестовать за то, что она примеряет в магазине более шести платьев за один раз. 

*Кенилворт (Иллинойс)* 
Петухи, которые собираются кукарекать, должны отойти от жилых домов на расстояние 300 футов, куры — на расстояние 200 футов. 

*Натома (Канзас)* 
Противозаконно практиковаться в метании ножей, используя в качестве мишени мужчин, носящих костюмы в полоску. 

*Портленд (Мэн)* 
У человека, идущего по улице, шнурки должны быть завязаны 

*Рамфорд (Мэн)* 
Жильцам запрещается кусать домовладельцев. 

*Миннеаполис (Миннесота)* 
Человека, виновного в двойной парковке, следует заковать в кандалы и держать на хлебе и воде. 

*Кливленд (Огайо)* 
Закон запрещает ловить мышей без охотничьей лицензии. 
Женщинам запрещается носить лакированные туфли, так как мужчины могут увидеть в них отражение нижнего белья. 

*Клинтон каунти (Огайо)* 
Человек, прислонившийся к общественному зданию, может быть подвергнут штрафу. 

*Оксфорд (Огайо)* 
Для женщины противозаконным считается снимать одежду перед портретом мужчины. 

*Полдинг (Огайо)* 
Полицейский имеет право укусить собаку, чтобы заставить ее замолчать. 

*Кламат-фолс (Орегон)* 
Запрещается свистеть под водой. 
Запрещается кататься на роликах в общественных туалетах. 

*Аллентаун (Пенсильвания)* 
Все пожарные гидранты следует проверять за час до пожара. 

*Ричмонд (Виргиния)* 
Бросать монету в ресторане, чтобы выяснить, кто будет платить за кофе, противозаконно. 

*Расин (Висконсин)* 
Запрещается будить спящих пожарных. 

*Сент-Круа (Висконсин)* 
Женщинам запрещается носить одежду красного цвета в общественных местах.

----------


## Irina

1. В Бирме за владение незарегистрированным компьютером могут посадить в тюрьму на 15(!) лет.

2. В 1603 году в Японии по приказу императора плавание стало обязательным школьным предметом.

3. В городе Сьена (Италия) женщинам по имени Мария (или Мэри) запрещено заниматься проституцией.

4. В американском штате Висконсин запрещено пить (и тем более продавать) пиво после 9 вечера.

5. В Эстонии и Норвегии введено обязательное 12-летнее образование.

6. У женщин во Франции не было права голоса на выборах до 1944 года.

7. В Бахрейне, Брунее, Кувейте и Катаре не взимается подоходный налог.

8. По конституции президенты США принимают присягу ровно в полдень.

9. Казнь на электрическом стуле происходит в присутствии 40 свидетелей.

10. В Англии наезд на собаку наказывается строже, чем наезд на человека.

11. Первый в мире закон об авторском праве появился в Англии в 1710 году.

12. В американском штате Юта запрещено ругаться в присутствии покойника.

13. Первые патентные бюро появились в Англии в начале XVII века, а в Америке - только в конце XVIII.

14. Первые в мире страховки были введены в Исландии в 1151 году. Страховались от чумы и от пожара.

15. Каждый житель американского штата Кентукки обязан по законам штата принимать ванну хотя бы раз в год.

16. Согласно нормам министерства авиации США, высота любого здания на земле не должна превышать 667 метров.

17. Первая поправка к Конституции США гласит: "Конгресс не должен издавать ни одного закона, ограничивающего свободу слова и печати".

18. В индейском государстве муисков у дверей неплательщиков налогов привязывали ягуара, чтобы те не могли выйти из дома, не уплатив денег.

19. С начала президентского срока Билла Клинтона количество арестов за употребление и распространение марихуаны в США увеличилось на 56 процентов.

20. Специальное постановление ЕЭС от 1 января 1991 года предписывает именовать морковь ... фруктом (чтобы из него можно было варить конфитюр).

21. В Вашингтоне нельзя строить здания, которые выше, чем монумент Джорджа Вашингтона.

22. В Англии к мэру надо обращаться не иначе как "мистер мэр" даже если мэр - женщина.

23. В Швейцарии нет орденов и медалей, чтобы обеспечить равенство всех граждан перед законом.

24. По законам штата Алабама, использовать для вспашки хлопкового поля слонов (!) запрещено.

25. В 1647 году Британский Парламент отменил (!) Рождество.

26. На улицах Кэмбриджа законом запрещено играть в теннис.

27. В Уругвае дуэли были разрешены вплоть до 1992 года.

28. Фамилии были введены в Турции только 1 января 1935 года.

29. В 1998 году в КНР каждую неделю в среднем 34 человека подвергались смертной казни за такие преступления, как пребывание за рулем в нетрезвом виде, мошенничество и воровство.

30. В Швеции за период с 1935 по 1975 годы, в соответствии с законом "о чистоте расы", были стерилизованы (!) более 63 000 человек. Закон был отменен лишь в 1976 году.

31. В Рио-де-Жанейро с 10 вечера до 5 утра водители автомобилей могут ездить на красный свет светофора. Эта мера призвана уменьшить риск автомобильного ограбления.

32. В 1911 году в Конгресс США был внесен законопроект, который приравнивал полеты на аэропланах к попытке самоубийства и предусматривал наказание в виде тюремного заключения на срок до 5 лет.

33. В настоящее время у "Коза ностры" есть 5 основополагающих принципов: абсолютное молчание, всегда иметь хорошего адвоката, никогда не предпринимать актов насилия против государственного служащего, не доверять никому, кроме мафиозо и ... платить налоги.

34. Палата Общин - единственное место в Англии, куда не может войти Королева, так как она не является членом Палаты Общин. Кроме того, Королева - единственный человек в Англии, на машине которого не обязателен номерной знак.

35. В Китае от НДС освобождается сельхозпродукция, реализуемая самим производителем; старинные книги; импортируемое и используемое научно-исследовательскими и учебными заведениями оборудование; международная гуманитарная помощь и ... контрацептивы.

36. В 1992 году в Ватикане был издан "Всемирный катехизис", содержащий дополнения к десяти заповедям. (Например, такие: "Не уклоняйся от уплаты налогов. Не торгуй документами своей фирмы. Не дай вовлечь себя в махинации с генами. Не садись в пьяном виде за руль").

37. В 1703 году Петр I издал указ, запрещающий строить каменные здания в России где-либо, кроме Петербурга.

38. По норвежским законам, полярный белый медведь может быть убит только если он представляет какую-либо угрозу для человека.

39. В канадской провинции Саскачеван запрещено наблюдать за экзотическими танцами и пить алкоголь одновременно.

40. В американском штате Аризона законом запрещено охотиться на верблюдов (!), которые водятся там только в зоопарках.

41. В 1560 году английская королева Елизавета учредила должность "королевского откупорщика океанских бутылок". Нарушителям королевской монополии грозила виселица.

42. Во Франции группе солдат, выполняющих расстрел преступников, выдается один карабин с холостыми патронами, ... чтобы не отягощать совесть солдат.

43. Петр I издал указ, согласно которому каждый, укравший из государственной казны денег больше, чем стоит веревка, должен быть на этой веревке и повешен.

44. В Англии должность Первого Лорда Казначейства занимает, по совместительству, Премьер-Министр, а Первого Лорда Адмиралтейства - Королева Англии.

45. Под американской Декларацией Независимости было поставлено ровно 56 подписей.

46. Итальянские законы приравнивают рисование мелками на асфальте к нищенству.

47. Три главных принципа Конституции США - Свобода, Равенство, Законность.

48. В 1629 году в Японии был издан указ, запрещающий женщинам играть в театре.

49. Согласно одному из исламских запретов испражняться в закрытом помещении нельзя.

50. В Португалии ненастная погода является уважительной причиной неявки на работу.

51. В Швеции владельцы собак платят налог по росту собак, а в Норвегии - по их длине.

52. В американском штате Мичиган запрещено продавать и пить пиво по воскресеньям.

53. Законы Замбии запрещают туристам фотографировать пигмеев.

54. До 1829 года воровство в Англии каралось смертной казнью.

55. В 1733 году в России было введено обязательное крещение детей.

56. В американском штате Оклахома запрещено охотиться на китов.

57. Мэром Вашингтона является президент США.

58. В Конгрессе США ровно 100 сенаторов.

59. В Греции по понедельникам запрещена охота.

60. В Великобритании нет конституции.

----------


## Irina

* Подборка странных транспортных законов, по которым ездит Америка.* Напомню, что многие из них принимались, когда автомобили были в диковинку и могли напугать не только коров, но и их хозяев. Но ведь они не отменены до сих пор, а значит – действуют.

В штате Луизиана…
В г. Нью Орлеан женщина не имеет права водить машину. Это возможно, только если перед машиной будет размахивать флажком её муж.

В штате Массачусетс нельзя сажать гориллу на заднее сидение автомобиля.
В г. Милфорд запрещено подглядывать в окна автомобилей.

В штате Миннесота все мужчины, едущие на мотоцикле, должны быть одеты в рубашки.
В г. Миннеаполис красным машинам запрещён проезд по улице Лэйк Стрит.

В штате Миссисипи…
В г. Оксфорд машинам запрещено сигналить — это может испугать лошадей.
На площади запрещено ездить на машинах.

В штате Монтана овцам запрещено находиться в кабине грузовика без сопровождающего.
В г. Уайтхолл запрещается управлять автотранспортным средством с прикреплёнными к колесам приспособлениями для колки льда.

В штате Мэн нельзя выходить из самолёта во время полёта. (прим. Долго думал, почему у нас до сих пор это не запрещено?).

В штате Невада запрещена езда на верблюдах по скоростному шоссе.

В штате Нью Джерси автомобилям запрещается обгонять конные экипажи.
Если вы были осуждены за управление автотранспортным средством в состоянии алкогольного опьянения, вы никогда в дальнейшем не сможете ходатайствовать о получении персональных номерных знаков.
Запрещается на скоростном шоссе парковаться под мостом.
Водителям нельзя самим заправлять машину. На всех заправках этим должен заниматься обслуживающий персонал.
В г. Кроуфорд запрещено ставить лодки на собственных газонах.

В штате Нью Йорк…
В г. Грин запрещается есть арахис и идти «задом наперёд» по тротуарам, когда идёт концерт. (прим. Прикольно было бы посмотреть на улицы, когда там нет концертов…).

В штате Огайо в соответствии с учебным пособием водителей, вы должны подавать сигнал каждый раз, когда проезжаете мимо другой машины.
В г. Файервийер запрещено чрезмерно сигналить гудком.
В г. Лоувэлл запрещено ехать на лошади со скоростью более 5 миль в час.
В г. Мэрион запрещается есть пончики и ходить по улицам города «задом наперёд».
В г. Янгстон бензин в баке автомобиля кончаться не должен.
Запрещается ехать на крыше такси.

В штате Оклахома запрещается оставлять салфетки на заднем сидение машины.
Запрещается перевозить рыбу в аквариуме в общественном автобусе. Согласно закону, вы должны сначала вынуть рыб из аквариума, а потом уже садиться в автобус. Воду из аквариума при этом выливать не обязательно.
Запрещается читать книжку с анекдотами во время управления машиной.
Машины должны парковаться снаружи общественных зданий. (прим. Почему-то недавно отменён).
В г. Клинтон запрещается приставать к автомобилю. (прим. Вероятно, не на пустом месте закон возник… были, значит, прецеденты).
В г. Оклахома Сити в деловом центре города запрещается ходить «задом наперёд» и есть гамбургеры.
В г. Винона транспортное средство должно быть привязано, пока оно не используется. (прим. Ну, не прелесть, а?).
В г. Юкон если вы обгоняете автомобиль, вы должны ему посигналить.
Запрещается привязывать лошадь к фасаду здания муниципалитета.

В штате Орегон запрещается на заправках заливать в бак своего автомобиля собственный бензин.
В г. Кламаз Фоллс запрещается во время прогулки по тротуару сбивать змеиные головы тростью.

В штате Пенсильвания водитель машины, который заметит табун лошадей, двигающийся по дороге ему навстречу, должен съехать с дороги, накрыть свою машину покрывалом, которое по цвету сливается с окружающей местностью, и подождать, пока табун не пройдёт. Если лошади кажутся норовистыми, водитель должен разобрать свою машину по запчастям и спрятать ее в ближайших кустах. (прим. Гринпис отдыхает!).
Запрещается продавать автотранспортные средства по воскресеньям.
Каждый водитель, который едет по сельской дороги в темное время суток, должен останавливаться каждую милю и выпускать сигнальную ракету. После этого водитель должен подождать 10 минут, чтобы домашний скот был согнан с дороги, и только после этого он может продолжать движение.
В г. Питтсбург запрещается вносить в трамвай мула или осла.
В г. Ридли Парк запрещается есть арахис и ходить «задом наперёд» мимо концертного зала во время представления.
В г. Тарентум запрещается привязывать лошадей к счётчикам платы за парковку на стоянках.

В штате Род Айленд запрещено обливать рассолом трамвай. (прим. Вероятно, там много бывших наших…).
Катиться в автомобиле с горы на нейтральной скорости или с отпущенным сцеплением запрещено.
На автомагистралях запрещается устраивать скачки на лошадях или проверять лошадь на скорость.

В штате Северная Каролина…
В г. Элон Колледж запрещается кататься на роликовых коньках в дневные часы, по дорогам, а также по дорожкам, выложенным кирпичами (прим. «выложенными кирпичами» там называют тротуары).
В г. Форест Сити, прежде чем въехать в город на автомобиле, вы должны остановиться и позвонить в муниципалитет для того, чтобы жители города успели выйти из домов и придержать своих лошадей, пока вы не проедете через город.
В г. Килл Дэвил Хиллс запрещена езда на велосипеде, если вы не держитесь обоими руками за руль.
В г. Соузерн Шорес запрещается кататься на роликовых коньках по скоростным шоссе штата.

В штате Теннеси из движущегося автомобиля запрещено стрелять в любую дичь, кроме китов. (прим. Африканские сафари отдыхают и даже не шевелятся!).
Разрешено употреблять в пищу «до захода солнца» всё, что гражданин сбил на своем автомобиле. (прим. Почему-то недавно отменён).
Запрещается спать за рулём.
В г. Фейетт Каунти запрещено иметь более 5 неработающих автомобилей в пределах своего владения.
В г. Леноир Сити подъезжая к знаку остановки, водители должны дать предупредительный выстрел в воздух, чтобы предупредить конный транспорт о своём приближении.

В штате Техас запрещено вести машину без стеклоочистителей лобового стекла. (прим. Что интересно, согласно закону иметь лобовое стекло при этом вовсе не обязательно!).
Если два поезда встретились на железнодорожном перекрестке, то оба должны остановиться. Ни один из них не может продолжать свой путь до тех пор, пока в поле зрения находится другой.
В г. Ричардсон запрещается помещать табличку с надписью «продаётся» на машину, если она видна с улицы.
В г. Тэмпле в пивной можно ездить на лошади.
Запрещается проезжать в двуколке через городскую площадь.
В г. Тексаркана нельзя ездить на лошади ночью без задних огней.

В штате Флорида если слон привязан к парковочному счётчику, то нужно оплатить стоимость парковки. (прим. Интересно, и много платят?).
Нельзя ездить на скейте без водительских прав.
В г. Сарасота если вы собьёте пешехода, то должны заплатить штраф в 69,50 долларов. (прим. Ну, хоть какая-то компенсация семье…).
Запрещена езда на велосипедах, не оборудованных звуковым сигналом, при этом использование звуковых сигналов велосипедистами также запрещено. (прим. И куды бедному крестьянину податься?).

В штате Южная Каролина если вы подъехали на автомобиле к нерегулируемому перекрёстку или перекрёстку с движением в четырёх направлениях, вы должны остановиться в 100 футах от него и дать предупредительный выстрел в воздух, чтобы оповестить конный транспорт.
В г. Чарльстон запрещено ездить на автомобиле по улице Кинг Стрит.

----------


## BiZ111

*"В американском штате Юта запрещено ругаться в присутствии покойника."*

А помоему нет ничего глупого

----------

